

Understanding and Beating the Odds of Startup Failure - TravisLS
https://annotary.com/blog/47/understanding-and-beating-the-odds-of-startup-failure/

======
ezl
_Across three consecutive venture-backed attempts, the probability of a $10MM
exit is now 34%._

